# impossible d installer open office



## lonesomejim (8 Décembre 2005)

alors voilà, 
j ai des fichier texte en .wps , que je ne parviens pas a lire avec mon mac, j ai essayé de les passer en .doc, mais le fichier n est pas reconnu pour autant... je pensai qu open office serai la solution, seulement voilà, je ne peux point l installer ( sous mac os x 10.4.3 ) ... de meme d ailleur que lorsque je veux installer X11, mon OS me dis que " qu'n fichier plus recent est deja installé" sur mon disque dur, j ai bien d autre disque, mais sans OS, donc point de salut  ... s'il vous plait aideeeeeeer moiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ....


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

on regarde ici ? 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=117908


----------

